# I am.....



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

just about to head off to [email protected] to look at some mice cages for my four new boys (excitement) but do i get 2 cages for 2 or just a big big cage for four??


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I would get one nice big one. Like Zoozone2....might find it cheaper online. Nice big floor space and is actually not as expensive as some. But you would need to mesh the lid. Or that bigger Savic Mickey like I PM'd u!

Awww nice to know they are going to a great researching home!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

have you decided on one yet hun?


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

no i am leaning more towards a zoozone 2 though


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

The savic mickey 2 xl is a fab cage for mice, small bar spacing so they cant squeeze through 
If you order it on ECF and enter the code 'animal' you get 10% off.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

purple_x said:


> The savic mickey 2 xl is a fab cage for mice, small bar spacing so they cant squeeze through
> If you order it on ECF and enter the code 'animal' you get 10% off.


Ohh thanking you muchly


----------

